# i say with our pick, we should take westbrook...



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

any other suggestions????

gordon and westbrook will probably be available....we should take the defensive stopper and the superior passer......westbrook is just that....

local kid from ucla.....everyone always complained that our guards failed to stop dribble penetration from opposing guards.....westbrook could solve that problem.....


extremely athletic, i've always said that westbrook rivals rose in that department....

westbrook is a very underrated passer also.....





WESTBROOK


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Take him...even though he might not even worth No. 7....I just dont want to see us pick another European.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

The implosion on the Blazers board if you draft Westbrook would be fun to watch. He has been their unanimous selection at 13 for sometime now.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i would hate it if we took danilo.....we have enough small fowards.....


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I think Westbrook will only be good for us if we actually decide to start him and force him into play time.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I say trade trade trade down down down to get budinger plus another pick or body.

Theres really no one id want at 7. When theyre not clear cut stars like wade, iverson, etc., i really dont like getting guards who dont have a pure NBA position like westbrook, bayless and gordon. 

If we stay at 7, i say screw it, go ahead and pick up the italian guy. Or another guy with "upside" such as randolph, maybe even green. Then id see if theres anyone willing to trade a star backcourt player for brand....move Thornton to starting PF, and then go from there. 

7 is really terrible. Then again, 5 or 6 would have been just as bad. But 7 is just down right ridiculous in this years draft. I doubt we can even get someone as good as thornton with this pick, and thornton was the 14th player chosen last year. 

If you were to combine last years draft with this years, youd probably end up with something like this:

1. Oden 07
2. Durant 07
3. Beasley
4. Rose
5. Horford 07
6. Mayo
7. Conley 07
8. Green 07
9. Yi 07 
10. Brewer 07
11. Bayless 


And so on, with mostly 07 guys being picked. This is highly dissapointing. Without a top 3 pick, we have to now rely on the "brain(fart)" trust of baylor and dunleavvy to come up with a solution to make this team not useless. In other words, were scrwed.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

we all know dumbleavy is infatuated with slow, unathletic players with high bball iq.....


i have this horrible feeling we will be taking danilo....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bah unless someone drops the Clippers should consider trading the pick for a PG, right now I don't know what will happen with the draft but it would seem the 2nd tier players are 3-6.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Since Portland wants Westbrook so badly, I wonder if they'd be interested in #13 + Jack for rights to Westbrook. We can get Budinger at 13, and get a PG to boot.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

On Chad Ford's updated post-lottery mock draft, he has us taking Westbrook. 

But he says the Clippers are "sweet" for Gallinari and Mayo. So we will probably take Gallinari if the Knicks don't take him.

When will this nightmare end.



> The skinny: The Clippers are sweet on Danilo Gallinari and O.J. Mayo, but it looks like neither will be here at No. 7.
> 
> Look for the Clippers to make a tough choice between Westbrook and Eric Gordon. Gordon is a polished scorer and shooter, but L.A. really needs a point guard and some perimeter defense, and Westbrook looks like the better fit.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&page=MockDraft-080520


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

why is dumbleavy such a ****ing idiot??? slow unathletic players just don't cut it in the nba.....

we all know he wanted to get his son so badly.....he's the one who like korolev....jesus christ.....


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Westbrook would be an awful lotto pick


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

HB said:


> Westbrook would be an awful lotto pick


care to explain???


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He is not a point guard per se, and he is undersized for the 2 spot. Quite frankly I dont get the hype for someone whose skillset might not be better than Lindsey Hunter


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

i say we trade maggette and our #7 for a higher pick...maybe #3 or #4...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

D.J. Augustine?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

nauticazn25 said:


> i say we trade maggette and our #7 for a higher pick...maybe #3 or #4...


i don't think anyone would be interested in that trade....


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Ruff Draft said:


> D.J. Augustine?



he reminds me of a mediocre version of damon stoudemire....


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Their games arent alike. Maybe their stature


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

nauticazn25 said:


> i say we trade maggette and our #7 for a higher pick...maybe #3 or #4...


That could only work if Maggette didn't opt out since the FA period starts after the draft has occured.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

HB said:


> He is not a point guard per se, and he is undersized for the 2 spot. Quite frankly I dont get the hype for someone whose skillset might not be better than Lindsey Hunter




just curious, but did you see a lot of UCLA games???

when he was on the floor at the same time as collison, he played the two spot.....he did not handle the ball as much as collison because he was playing within the system, and darren was the chosen pg....


however, westbrook was the much better passer and decision maker....collison was a score first pg.....westbrook was a pass first sg.....westbrook got into the paint at will and was the much better finisher than collison....westbrook was probably one of the best finishing guards in the ncaa....


westbrook not only averaged more assists per game than collison, but the quality of assists were better.....he had many of the spoonfeeding variety....

and it was westbrook who shut down curry, mayo, rose, bayless.....if it were westbrook who guarded rose the whole game during the tourney, ucla might've beaten memphis....


i can see why you chose hunter as a comparison because both can be lockdown defenders, but that's where the comparison should end......


westbrook has the skills to be a pg.....good passer, good handles, lockdown defense, unselfishness, decent shot, and the hops to jump out of the gym....


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

HB said:


> Their games arent alike. Maybe their stature


what do you mean their games aren't alike???? 


they are both undersized guards with a score first mentality....


how specifically are their games different???


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> i don't think anyone would be interested in that trade....


why not?? theyd be getting a 18-20 ppg scorer, good rebounder, and a pretty good pick still at #7...minnesota probably wants a small forward and a relative high pick ..they already have their future guard in randy foye...i say we sign and trade maggette, our #7 pick, which they could get brook lopez or eric gordon, for their #3 and an expiring contract maybe...in which we get mayo or bayless


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> what do you mean their games aren't alike????
> 
> 
> they are both undersized guards with a score first mentality....
> ...


Augustine is more of a pass first, then score second guard. He really looks to get his teammates involved. He says he tries to model his game after Steve Nash. Stoudamire is a chucker


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

qross1fan said:


> Since Portland wants Westbrook so badly, I wonder if they'd be interested in #13 + Jack for rights to Westbrook. We can get Budinger at 13, and get a PG to boot.


Portland says YES, YES, YES, YES.

Hell, we'll give you a second rounder to boot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

If the Clippers really want Westbrook they better trade to get a higher pick because right now I am not sure he is the 7th best prospect, the Clippers could probably get him around the 10-12 range if they wanted.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

B-Roy said:


> Portland says YES, YES, YES, YES.
> 
> Hell, we'll give you a second rounder to boot.


jack + budinger vs. westbrook....

i'll take westbrook all day......


and jack is not a "dunleavy" type player.....


westbrook is a perfect dunleavy type player....active on defense, limits mistakes, unselfish....


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

just saw a mock draft on espn...has us taking westbrook....


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I think Augustin is the pick for LAC. Westbrook is far from a true point guard, and still not a 2-guard.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

The Clippers should take Gordon. We need a 2 guard almost as bad as a PG and I think he is more of a sure thing than Westbrook or Augustin(even though I like them both). Gordon has crazy range on his shot and is explosive when attacking the rim and can attack off the dribble. He also has a killer instinct that I like, when he smells blood he keeps attacking. All of those things the Clippers lack outside of Thornton. 

And before Gordon injured his shooting wrist and Sampson was fired, this guy was the consensus #3 pick behind Beasley and Rose. He was having just as good as freshman season as anybody. 

Westbrook doesn't fit well here because we don't run. He'll be able to defend for us, but do you do that at the 7th pick?

I like Augustin alot, but that game against Rose in the tourney left a bad image in my mind about him being able to consistently play well at the NBA level against guys like Rose, Paul, Williams, Davis, Arenas, Billups, etc. He's too much of a liability on the defensive end. If he was a solid 6-1, I would take him without a doubt.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Why Westbrook? Is Livingston done?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

He might be, after the injury that he sustained it is quite possible. I think I read he will be able to do contact drills in 1-2 weeks, I guess thats is around when the Clippers will decide on his future.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I say screw westbrook, let's take that Danililo guy and make him play PG.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

If somehow Bayless is available you snatch him up in a heart beat. I don't think he gets past Seattle though. At #7 I like Eric Gordon.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

When i say no quiero westbrook, let me clarify. I dont want to use a number 7 pick for a guy who was only the starting PG when the starter was injured, the starter who is projected as a 2nd round pick next year.

I say, trade down for new jersey's picks and pick up both he and budinger. Chances are at least one of them will become a decent NBA starter.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> When i say no quiero westbrook, let me clarify. I dont want to use a number 7 pick for a guy who was only the starting PG when the starter was injured, the starter who is projected as a 2nd round pick next year.
> 
> I say, trade down for new jersey's picks and pick up both he and budinger. Chances are at least one of them will become a decent NBA starter.


westbrook didn't start at the pg position, because he played the 2 position in the ucla lineup.....what i am saying, is that when westbrook had the ball, he made better decisions than collison in terms of running the offense.....no one is disputing the fact that collison was the starting pg....


i've said this before, and i'll say it again: collison was a shootfirst pg, westbrook was a pass first sg.....


i think budinger would be a decent pick...reminds me a lot of brent barry....great athleticism, good shot, good passer, and good size....however, budinger was not a good defender and very passive...


westbrook reminds me of monta ellis with better defense.....

and i don't want danilo or budinger because the last thing we need is another sf....we still don't know if maggette will opt out....he is sterling's favorite player.....even if he does opt out, we have thornton, ross, and even tim thomas......

westbrook has the speed, quickness, ballhandling/passing skills of a pg and he has the length and athleticism to guard the sg spot.....it would be great if we could pick up a player who could play both backcourt spots.....even if livingston comes back, he's hasn't been the model of health, and mobley is getting old.....


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

If we dont draft PG of SG Im going to be quite upset. We need to start drafting for needs instead of the best available player. Lets go get Critt from Memphis


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes but again, id imagine we draft him to be a starting PG, if were drafting at 7...im just not convinced his starting PG material, at least not for a few years. If youre a really good PG, you start at PG, not SG. Another reason why im wary of guys like bayless and gordon as well. When were not talking obvious superstar like an iverson or wade, i really get worried about undersized guys who played a lot of SG at the lower levels, but are going to be expected to play PG in the NBA. 

Im willing to take a chance with a later pick on someone like that (wouldnt we all liked to have gotten monta ellis), but just am very worried when were talking top 10 pick. 



> however, budinger was not a good defender and very passive...


WHich is almost the only reason he is not slated as a top 10 pick...even i wouldnt pick him top 10, only way id pick him up is if we trade down..



> and i don't want danilo or budinger because the last thing we need is another sf....we still don't know if maggette will opt out....he is sterling's favorite player.....even if he does opt out, we have thornton, ross, and even tim thomas......


Budinger would be drafted to play the 2, if the clippers draft him. Danilo would probably play a lot of 2 as well. For 2 years its almost been 99% sure that maggette is opting out. Ross also is unrestricted FA. Thomas can play SF, but was also dunleavvys option at backup center. Thornton im not sold on yet for SF, we need to see him more at that position before we can hand him the keys. Heck, if brand opts out, i wouldnt hesitate to insert thornton as our starting PF..he showed he can be an NBA PF last year. So who knows, we might end up with not one pure SF on the team.....

I saw on another board, but couldnt find the link, a rumor of vince carter and stromile swift to clippers for 7th pick, mobley, and thomas. Id do it in a heartbeat, but would love to get one of their picks back so that we can still pick up budinger or someone else. Would be incredible to get a star player without having to give up brand. Now, straight up that trade wouldnt work, wed have to include brevin knight in the deal which i dont have any problem with.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

WHy dont i throw in a "qross incredibly complicated trade" scenario.

Clippers trade 
Elton Brand, minnesota first round pick, 2009 first round pick. to miami for number 2 pick, blount, and haslem. 

Why clippers do it: gets us darrick rose, new starting PF, nice backup Center, might lose brand anyway. Why miami does it: Riley has always wanted brand, would probably pay him the money and not marion. rids themselves of blounts deal, still get 2 more picks out of it. 

Clippers trade Maggette, brevin knight to utah for AK47

why clippers do it: AK47 is a perfect dunleavvy player. Might loes maggs for nothing. Why utah does it: Maggette is cheaper, and its no secret ak has been out of favor the last 2 years with sloan. 

Clippers trade mobley, thomas, number 7 pick to nets for Vince carter, number 21 pick. 

Why clippers do it: they get a star player for chump change, they rid themselves of their two worst contracts. WHy nets do it: Vince has worn out his welcome there, the mobley thomas deals end earlier, and they get a 7 pick. 

CLippers end up with:

Starting 5: Kaman Haslem Ak47 Vince Rose
Second 5: Blount Thornton QRoss Budinger Livingston


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

if we can somehow get jose calderon via free agency then maybe we dont need to pick a guard.....i wonder if mike miller is still on the table.....i think at this point i would trade him for our #7 so long as they take mobleys contract with it


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

for a weak draft like this one you take the best talent avaliable

assuming that rose, beasley, mayo, brook lopez and bayless are off the board, the clippers should go for either deandre jordan or eric gordon.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

DANNY said:


> for a weak draft like this one you take the best talent avaliable
> 
> assuming that rose, beasley, mayo, brook lopez and bayless are off the board, the clippers should go for either deandre jordan or eric gordon.


i think westbrook would be the BPA at our position.....unless mayo falls....

however, jordan would be a very interesting pick...being called the next dwight howard and all....but, jordan kind of scares me because of his lack of production...if he was so good, why didn't he start, and why didn't he dominate???


another pick i would love would be to trade down and try to get darrell arthur....


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> WHy dont i throw in a "qross incredibly complicated trade" scenario.
> 
> Clippers trade
> Elton Brand, minnesota first round pick, 2009 first round pick. to miami for number 2 pick, blount, and haslem.
> ...



man, i would slap my momma if we could get all these trades.....we would definitely have one of the most explosive starting 5's in the nba, and our bench could probably win a few games by themselves....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

nauticazn25 said:


> if we can somehow get jose calderon via free agency then maybe we dont need to pick a guard.....i wonder if mike miller is still on the table.....i think at this point i would trade him for our #7 so long as they take mobleys contract with it


#7 + Mobley or Thomas for Mike Miller + Kyle Lowry I'd do.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> *WHy dont i throw in a "qross incredibly complicated trade" scenario.*
> 
> Clippers trade
> Elton Brand, minnesota first round pick, 2009 first round pick. to miami for number 2 pick, blount, and haslem.
> ...


:rofl:

would never happen because heat fans would kill riley for trading that pick but if it happens i will streak around my college campus


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> #7 + Mobley or Thomas for Mike Miller + Kyle Lowry I'd do.


I like that trade. Lets try to package TT outta here too.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

That is interesting qross, I remember that the Clippers weren't interested in giving up their 1st to the Grizz this year but I wonder how they feel about it now.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

The same reason why probalby memphis wouldnt be as interested in it anymore.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

qross1fan said:


> Since Portland wants Westbrook so badly, I wonder if they'd be interested in #13 + Jack for rights to Westbrook. We can get Budinger at 13, and get a PG to boot.


I don't want Westbrook, but I'd do that deal. If nothing else, it would allow us to free up a roster spot and playing time for Rudy.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Please dont take that Euro Danillo. Finally saw tape of him and was not impressed at all. I didnt see much at all from him granted I only watched 1 game. Like I said b4 we better draft need over BPA this yr. Is there any chance Mayo drops? Please no Buddinger. Dont like his game at all. Way too slow to play SF in the NBA. He is not even on Dunleavy Jr talent level when he came out. By the way Jr had a nice season with the Pacers last yr. I wouldnt mind Sign and Trade with Maggs to get JR.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Danilo is pretty solid compared to say korolev who was a complete project. Even arguably ahead of bargnani at this stage. If were talking top 4 then no way. 7 thought might be more realistic for him. But with the bad taste korolev left in our mouth, i can see why we would be hesitant. 

Budinger no way at 7, that would be ridiculous. But anything 12 or on, weve got to take the one guy who fits our offense and what our coach wants the most. Hes not that slow, he just defers a lot. Hes worlds faster than other guys like kapono, korver, etc. I project him as a possible SG in our offense. I dont know why youre comparing him to dunleavvy jr when he came out, wasnt Jr the 3rd pick? I project budinger at 12-18 if he stays in the draft. 

We are really in a screwy position. at 7, its hard to believe mayo will drop to us. Had we had the 5th pick we could have had a chance. 

I say we call every GM in the league to see if we can con someone into a lop sided trade..


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Danilo is pretty solid compared to say korolev who was a complete project. Even arguably ahead of bargnani at this stage. If were talking top 4 then no way. 7 thought might be more realistic for him. But with the bad taste korolev left in our mouth, i can see why we would be hesitant.
> 
> Budinger no way at 7, that would be ridiculous. But anything 12 or on, weve got to take the one guy who fits our offense and what our coach wants the most. Hes not that slow, he just defers a lot. Hes worlds faster than other guys like kapono, korver, etc. I project him as a possible SG in our offense. I dont know why youre comparing him to dunleavvy jr when he came out, wasnt Jr the 3rd pick? I project budinger at 12-18 if he stays in the draft.
> 
> ...


Their games are very similar thats why I compared them. You say that Budinger is faster than guys like Kapono and Korver however, they are differernt type of players. They are spot up shooters that have pure shooting strokes. Budinger relies on his athleticism. I believer he was a former volleyball player in HS. Budinger is an avg shooter at best and doenst have Kapono/Korver range. We need to get younger at PG and SG!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I dont think dunleavvy are that similar. Budinger is the superior shooter, theyre both great passers with dunleavvy having the slight edge. I believe dunelavvy is longer than budinger. Budinger kills dunleavvy in athleticism. I think that chase has a nice stroke as well, he could be a spot up shooter, but he has what kapono and korover dont have which is speed to do more than just that. And he doesnt rely on athleticism at all, which is why i think hes a dunleavvy player.

Dunleavvy doesnt seem to like guys who rely too much on athleticism. Maggette, thornton, wilcox, singleton, etc. etc. Budinger has that level of athletism, but lets the game come to him more, rather than just try to jump out of the gym at times. Some coaches, like olsen feel that hes even a bit TOO passive. 

Ive been watching budinger since he was 15 years old, yes he does have korver kapono range. 

Anyway, like i said, with a pick in the teens you go for him. Not with number 7 though.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I must be watching a differnet Budinger than you. He is very soft and doesnt have the shot to survive on the perimeter. There is no way he has the shooting touch of a Kapono or Korver. Completely false! I dont care if you watched his NJB games since he was 5.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Thats why he has dropped on mock drafts since he came out of high school, and why lute was dissapointed. Its becuase he DOES have the abillity to shoot like a top shooter, especially with him being able to elevate more on his shots, but he just plays too timid in college. Last year kept deferring to marcus williams. This year deferred a lot to bayless, instead of taking over games. 

So yes, he was timid in college and did not show korver like range. But i have faith that in the dunleavvy offense, he could reach his potential. Maybe its blind faith, but when were talking 12-17 pick, and the amount of talent he has, i dont think its much of a reach...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

bump.....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Not like we could have taken Westbrook, and Gordon is doing a damn fine job.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> Not like we could have taken Westbrook, and Gordon is doing a damn fine job.


yeah, true, but i just wanted to point out that many were hating on him, basically saying that they didn't see him as a lottery pick......


----------

